

iOS 7 Tech Talks - dcope
https://developer.apple.com/tech-talks/

======
dmishe
Best part: "We’ll be posting videos of the sessions shortly after the last
event"

~~~
BigBalli
what do you mean "best part"?

~~~
glhaynes
Probably that a couple of orders of magnitude more people will get to see
them.

------
georgechen
This seems like a great supplement for folks couldn't get to go to WWDC
because it was sold out.... WWDC on Tour basically....

~~~
prehkugler
As I've already gone to WWDC, would there be any benefit to going?

~~~
monkey_slap
As someone who wasn't able to get tickets from network issues, please don't.
:)

------
ceejayoz
I went to one of these in Toronto a few years back and it was great.

Pity there isn't a web track like they had back then.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I went to the one in the Netherlands in november 2008. At the time, one half
of the workshops were about making web apps for iPhoneOS and the other half
was about developing for the then recently launched App Store. It was a great
experience because there were a lot of Apple employees to ask technical
questions.

~~~
LokiSnake
That series was also pretty long, and went to a lot more cities.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I'm not sure what your point is, but the one I went to was pretty intimate
(<200 third party developers but dozens of developers employed by Apple) which
made it a unique experience for me, vs WWDC. I'd love to go to another Apple
event with that ratio 3rd party devs to Apple devs.

I’d definitely like for Apple to include the Netherlands again. Since the one
I took part in, they haven’t included it in their World Tours. I might go to
Berlin, but it’s not exactly close to where I live and I’d risk Apple sending
German speaking devs.

------
GuiA
Well, I applied for mine. Is it free? Seems like it. That's a pretty cool move
from Apple (yeah yeah, of course it's in their benefit, but still).

~~~
BenSS
Usually is free, I was lucky enough to get a spot at one last year. Really
great event other than a few scheduling snags. The access to the Apple
employees is probably the biggest perk!

------
bulte-rs
Just signed up for the Berlin event; would be my first time at an Apple event
so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

For people who have attended a previous event: How long before the actual
events did you get your invite?

------
joeblau
I just applied to the SF one. It would be great if I could get into one of
these. It would be my first in person Apple event.

------
rabc
São Paulo session last time in iOS 5 was great and really crowded. Too bad
we're out this time :(

------
chadwickthebold
Is it just me or do those icons look like they were drawn by a 5-year-old with
a crayon?

~~~
josefresco
I wouldn't go that far, but they are bad. I think it will take some time for
Apple's designers to adjust to the new style. Or maybe this was so far down
the designer food chain that it got plopped onto the desk of an over-worked
and under qualified graphic intern.

~~~
cheshire137
Can you clarify what's bad about them?

~~~
potatolicious
I don't think they're that bad, but they're inconsistent.

Part of the whole thing about going flat is to rid yourself of unnecessary
decor. This also means moving away from extreme levels of detail in favor of
big, bold symbology - whittle down to the basic symbol and use that.

I think they've done this well for NYC and SF - large swathes of color,
immediately recognizable symbology, and large undetailed shapes that are still
recognizable.

Ditto Japan, though that one sort of derived itself.

Berlin, London, and Shanghai are weird though. Berlin and Shanghai especially
- highly detailed silhouettes on what is otherwise a very spartan backdrop.
Seems incongruous, especially when paired with the first two icons in the set.

~~~
joeblau
Inconsistently consistent with the rest of iOS 7 though... :)

------
lukabratos
Signed up! Fingers crossed...

------
BigBalli
nice, just signed up. last time I attended was in Rome.

